# Lifetime warranty on OXO knives and Emerilware cookware.



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2008)

several years ago, i bought the mv55 pro set of knives from oxo, and the 10 piece non-stick anodized set of emerilwware cookware.

i love the knives. i love the feel and balance, and for the price, keep a pretty good edge. unfortunately, i managed to break the very tip off the paring knife (being misused ) and the 8" chef's knife broke inside the handle.
i called the customer service number for oxo, and without any questions they promised to send me 2 new knives.


along the same lines, i was cooking in the downstairs kitchen recently and noticed a couple of pieces of the emerilware pans were pretty worn out. the non-stick surface was completely worn through and had a sort of matte finish. to say the least, they're not exactly non-stick anymore. 
so with the experience from oxo fresh in my mind, i decided to write all clad, the manufacturers of emerilware, and see what they would do under the "lifetime" warranty.

i've heard that all clad isn't the greatest when it comes to customer service, especially on warranties and defective pieces, but i'm keeping my fingers crossed.

has anyone had any dealings with either of these companies, and what was your outcome?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2008)

BT, I complained to OXO that a spreader I bought rusted in the dishwasher.  Their response was that yes, it was stainless steel but they never said it wouldn't rust!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 4, 2008)

andy, i guess it wasn't made from the highest grade of stainless steel. that's surprising from oxo, they're usually good quality products.
i originally thought all ss was the same, but doing the research when buying a gas bbq grill taught me a lesson.

i've noticed that some of my old, cheap knives would get a rust spots if left in water. they can be buffed out with a good ss cleaner.

ok, so far i've recieved an email from all clad that says they've recieved my request and they'll get back to me within 2 business days. i should know by monday.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 4, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i managed to break the very tip off the paring knife (being misused ) and the 8" chef's knife broke inside the handle.


 

Thats what screwdrivers and hammers are for.


----------

